# ASIO Link Pro/Max



## chrisr (Mar 28, 2017)

Hello,

Anyone have any experiences to share about either the Pro or Max ASIO Link drivers from Odeus.

I'm currently running an RME HDSP AIO and use it (totalmix) to loop-back audio internally from Cubase to Reaper. It works well but I'm limited to just a few channels/streams.

I've been pondering moving to a higher spec RME card, but it strikes me that the ASIO Link solution may be a viable alternative?

https://o-deus-audio.com.au/ASIOLinkMax

Are there any drawbacks to this workflow - particularly reliability or ASIO performance hit under high load?

Any experiences/advice gratefully received, thanks!

Chris


----------



## damstraversaz (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm using it on stage for routing audio from Daw ( asio ) to visual software and It works perfectly . I never had an issue with it. There is no latency for using input. For routing audio ( asio out from DAW 1 to asio in from DAW 2 there is 1 sample of latency...so not so much). No issue for me ( at last with my 3 computers ) with high load.

John is really a great person and it really hear users. For exemple I need last year the loop fonction, send him a message . It was a great idea for him. He send me a beta in the week with this feature. One month later after the beta period , this feature was added to the software.


----------



## chrisr (Mar 30, 2017)

Hooray, that's great to hear, thank you! I was beginning to think I was the only person out there who'd even heard of it.

I think the best thing for me to do will be to run a few tests on their 64 channel version and see how well it plays with my setup. I won't do that until I'm finished with the series I'm working on at the moment - I get very paranoid about changing my system /drivers - so it'll be the summertime before I put it through it's paces myself - but it's really good to hear of a satisfied customer, thanks!


----------



## heisenberg (Mar 30, 2017)

I have been using it for about a year. Great for routing multiple instances of ASIO based apps through desktop audio among other routing options. There are other solutions but this by far the most flexible. I contacted the developer in the past and he has been super quick to respond and gracious.

I am trying to get in touch with him right now about a technical problem and he hasn't responded. I suspect he may be on holidays. You also cannot buy the product at the moment due to technical difficulties. I will update when i get more info.


----------



## chrisr (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks Heisenberg - yeah I saw that their payment system is down. I hope the tech problem you're having is nothing too serious?


----------



## chrisr (Mar 30, 2017)

Brill, thanks


----------



## chrisr (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi Heisenberg, did you get an answer to your email yet? I see the payment system is still down...


----------



## heisenberg (Apr 20, 2017)

No. I will attempt to call him early next week during business hours Perth time. 

I also tried to register the app and the registration server appears to be down and has been for a few weeks in my estimation.


----------



## chrisr (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks, good luck...


----------



## RobASIO (May 21, 2017)

Hi ... has anybody here been in contact with ASIO PRO support desk recently?
I have been trying for about three months now ... no luck sofar.
Have a valid licence but its impossible to register , get a message "server error" 
Getting pretty upset ..


----------



## chrisr (Jun 30, 2017)

I think we can maybe now write-off this product.

Several of us have seemingly been trying to contact John about it to no avail... I'm guessing he has abandoned the project for whatever reason, I hope nothing too tragic... :(


----------



## heisenberg (Jun 30, 2017)

Just posted a note on KVR along with someone else.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 1, 2017)

It turns out that, sadly, the developer died in April. At this link



his nephew offered to help with authorization / re-authorization problems. And suggested there might be a free version (but no further development) someday.


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 23, 2017)

rrichard63 said:


> It turns out that, sadly, the developer died in April. At this link
> 
> 
> 
> his nephew offered to help with authorization / re-authorization problems. And suggested there might be a free version (but no further development) someday.




On the reddit page, there is an update that if you email the nephew with the email given and place in the subject line


```
{ODEUS-ISSUES}:
```

and you are an existing customer, they will contact you directly when and if there is an update on the status of ASIO Link.


----------



## chrisr (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi All,

Here's my latest on this - and a request for some moral guidance?

So - a couple of weeks back I emailed the nephew to offer condolences and asking if there was any update on the software. I have as yet received no reply -although I wouldn't necessarily expect to have done so. If he's put me on any sort of mailing list that would be great. 

After another quick search today. I found that someone has created a patch that effectively authorises the demo. Reading the bumf that's related to the patch the person/people who reverse engineered the software are clearly up to date on the situation with the passing of John Shield and seemingly are not a bunch of warez/cracker types.

So - what to do? I would dearly love to try this solution in my setup (I can with the demo anyway - but haven't installed yet because I previously had no way of purchasing/authorising).

Thoughts on this anyone? Developers particularly welcome to comment...

best,
Chris


----------



## wst3 (Jul 12, 2018)

the fact that you ask suggests that you know the answer already. John Shield has passed, but until his estate says it is free it is wrong to bypass the authorization process and use it for free.

My two cents, and I would dearly love a solution like this as well.


----------



## heisenberg (Jul 12, 2018)

I've seen that Reddit post a while back, I decided to give Voicemeeter Banana another go. It works A LOT better than it did in the past and am successfully using it. Unless you have some wild routing to do, Voicemeeter Banana should do the job.

Here is a pretty good general video on installing it...



I was a very happy user of ODEUS ASIO Link but at some point you have to move on to get stuff done.


----------

